# Soucis fin de contrat HELP



## Emily (28 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour les filles,
Encore moi !
Lorsqu'il faut faire le calcul d'indemnités de rupture je dois prendre tous mes bulletins de salaire et prendre le montant du salaire brut inscrit en haut sur la droite du bulletin de saire ?
Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## abelia (28 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, oui c'est ça tous les salaires bruts.


----------



## Emily (28 Juillet 2022)

Abelia et bien là maman a fait le calcul des salaires bruts sans indemnité (repas et entretien) je ne sais même pas où elle a trouvé le montant d'ailleurs


----------



## Emily (28 Juillet 2022)

Je viens de comprendre, elle a prit le salaire brut et a déduit les frais pour faire son calcul !
Est ce normal ?


----------



## abelia (28 Juillet 2022)

Il faut prendre tous les salaires bruts, donc sans les frais d'entretiens et de repas.


----------



## abelia (28 Juillet 2022)

Donc comme dit plus haut, prendre le montant dans la case "salaire brut" du bulletin de salaire en haut à droite.


----------



## Emily (28 Juillet 2022)

Abelia j'ai donc raison
Les parents ne veulent rien comprendre


----------



## abelia (28 Juillet 2022)

Emily oui vous avez raison 😊


----------



## assmatzam (28 Juillet 2022)

Dites lui que le salaire brut ne représente que le salaire net déclaré plus les charges salariales

Les indemnités de repas et d'entretien ne sont pas soumises à cotisation et ne sont pas dans le brut
Mais simplement dans le net à payer

Elle peut vérifier en faisant

Salaire brut x 0,7804 jusqu'à juin 
Salaire brut x 0,7812 depuis le 1er juillet = salaire net déclaré qui correspond seulement à la mensualisation


----------



## Emily (28 Juillet 2022)

Voilà ce que la maman m'a donné ce matin pour faire ses calculs.

Moi j'ai calculé sur les montants bruts à gauche du document ( salaire sur BS) et elle, elle a prit les mêmes montants et elle a déduit les IE et IR 
Ci joint le document 

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir cette image jointe » Je m'inscris


----------



## assmatzam (28 Juillet 2022)

@Emily il y a un truc qui m'interpelle
Vos salaires bruts perçus depuis le début du contrat sont identiques chaque mois

Quel type de contrat avez-vous année complète ou incomplète ?

Car il devrait y avoir des variations
Je m'explique
Si année incomplète
Il devrait y avoir le paiement des cp acquis
Si année complète
Les CP non acquis pris devrait être deduit de votre mensualisation

Or je ne vous rien de tout ça

Et pas d'iccp de fin de contrat ?
Le contrat c'est terminé quand ?


----------



## Emily (28 Juillet 2022)

assmatzam je suis en année incomplète
Je faisais les 10%pour les CP.
Je sais c'est interdit.
Je n'ai pas fait de changement avec la nouvelle convention car c'est vraiment très compliqué avec les parents 
Mon contrat s'arrête ce soir .


----------



## assmatzam (28 Juillet 2022)

Ah ok je comprends mieux 
J'espère que tu feras les choses différemment pour tes prochains contrats en année incomplète


----------



## assmatzam (28 Juillet 2022)

Je trouve 22927,01€ brut perçu 
Donc 286,59€ de prime de fin de contrat


----------



## abelia (28 Juillet 2022)

Oui je trouve aussi 22927, 01 bruts


----------



## Nanou91 (28 Juillet 2022)

Alors les filles, pourquoi il y a 2 colonnes de salaires BRUTS . . . . ?
A droite des salaires "bruts" à qui si on rajoute les IE donnent un 2° brut qui bizarrement est quasi toujours le même quel que soit le montant variable des IE ?
Y'a comme un problème là, non ? ? ?
On a l'impression que les salaires bruts lissés comprennent les IE...


----------



## abelia (28 Juillet 2022)

Nanou 91, oui car la maman a retirer les indemnités du salaire brut!!!


----------



## Nanou91 (28 Juillet 2022)

Et depuis quand ça fonctionne dans ce sens ? ? ? ?


----------



## abelia (28 Juillet 2022)

Non elle a fait n'importe quoi la maman 😄


----------



## Nanou91 (28 Juillet 2022)

Donc en fait, votre mensualisation aurait du être de 803+ les IE/IR.
Et là en fait elle part de 803, enlève les IE et trouve un net bien inférieur.... ?
Je ne comprends rien à son calcul...


----------



## assmatzam (28 Juillet 2022)

C'est ça 
Elle pense à tord que le brut comprend les IE et les IR 
Donc elle lui retire de son brut et trouve un brut sans indemnité


----------



## Nanou91 (28 Juillet 2022)

ok mais quel aurait du être le SALAIRE brut de l'ass mat ? ? ?  Y semaines x  Z jours x W heures : 12 = 803 ?


----------



## Emily (28 Juillet 2022)

Oui assmatzam, j'ai déjà commencé.
Je fais au mieux pour suivre la nouvelle CNN.


----------



## assmatzam (28 Juillet 2022)

Les 803€ comprend les 10% de cp
Donc son salaire brut sans cp devait être aux alentours des 730 € brut


----------



## Emily (28 Juillet 2022)

Je trouve bien comme vous les filles pour mon indemnité de rupture.
J'ai envoyé un message à la maman afin qu'elle contacte Pajemploi ou le RPE pour qu'ils confirment le mode de calcul.


----------



## Emily (28 Juillet 2022)

Bon alors le papa est venu récupéré son fils et il m'a dit que l'information venait de Pajemploi et qu'il fallait déduire le IE et FE.
Je n'ai rien signé en attente


----------



## Emily (28 Juillet 2022)

Ils ont trouvé cette réponse sur le site Pajemploi


----------



## abelia (28 Juillet 2022)

Oui mais dans le brut il n'y a pas les frais d'entretiens et de repas alors pourquoi on les retirerait !! 
Je pense que pajemploi a repris le même texte d'avant avec le net, du coup cela embrouille les parents, pourtant c'est clair. Il faut plutôt qu'ils lisent la convention collective 😁


----------



## abelia (28 Juillet 2022)

Autant pour moi c'est marqué pareil dans la convention collective 😊
Pourtant tout est clair pas difficile à comprendre...


----------



## Julilo (1 Août 2022)

Bonjours, « hors indemnités d’entretien et de repas » ne veut as dire qu’il faut les soustraire mais juste qu’ils n’y sont pas donc pas besoin de les enlever 2 fois😉


----------



## Griselda (1 Août 2022)

Pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire compliqué?!

Le PE DOIT prendre tous les salaires BRUT depuis le début du contrat et les additionner. 
Ces salaires BRUTS ne comprennent pas les IE IR ou IK, il n'y a donc pas matière à les retirer. 
Ce montant total doit ensuite être divisé par 80 et cela donne la somme à verser au titre de prime de rupture minimum.

Notons pour celles qui ont été dans le cas de percevoir à la place de leur salaire le dispositif exceptionnel lors du confinement avec seulement 80% de leur salaire nets qu'il a été statué que pour calculer l'indemnité de rupture c'est bien le salaire à 100% d'après le contrat qui aurait du être versé qui doit être pris en compte.

Peut être que ce PE se méprends car le précédent calcul prenant 1/120eme de tous les salaires nets perçus, précisait que c'était hors IE IR ou IK. Il convenait alors de retirer ces indemnités du calcul si on prenait le net VERSE et encore que même là il suffisait de prendre la bonne ligne pour ne prendre que le SALAIRE net...
Bref...


----------



## angèle1982 (1 Août 2022)

Bon courage à vous perso tous mes calculs sont prêts et je ne pense pas que mes PE vont chipoter comme le votre qui ne comprend rien et veut grapiller c'est nouveau les 1/180 de prime sur les salaires brut alors il veut enlever quoi encore celui-là ? les IE ne viennent pas en compte dans le brut !!!


----------



## Nanou91 (1 Août 2022)

@angèle1982 
Idem pour moi. Tous les papiers pour mes 2 fins de contrat au 31 Août sont déjà remis aux PE puisque je ne les revoie pas. 
On a décidé de rompre au 31 Août pour éviter une grosse régul et pour qu'ils aient le CMG en août.
Je n'ai plus du tout les enfants. Je leur ai dit au revoir vendredi. Le PE m'ont déjà rendu tous les papiers signés. Ils m'ont juste dit : "si vous pouvez m'envoyer un petit sms le 25 pour qu'on pense à Pajemploi"...


----------



## angèle1982 (1 Août 2022)

Nanou c'est préparé mais la maman préfère que je lui donne plus tard car elle a peur de les égarer !!! là je la laisse tranquille car elle vient d'avoir sa petite fille ! elle habite au bout de ma rue et nos rapports sont très bons de belle personnes ! je lui ai dit qu'elle crée son compte employeur sur pôle emploi à voir si elle l'a fait ... je ne sais pas si elle doit remplir l'attestation papier et me la remettre ou la faire directement ?


----------



## Nanou91 (1 Août 2022)

Elle peut la faire directement en ligne mais elle doit t'en imprimer une copie papier.
Moi mes PE ne la font pas en ligne. Je la remplis papier, ils me la rendent signée


----------



## angèle1982 (1 Août 2022)

Et après tu te débrouilles avec pôle emploi ?


----------



## Nanou91 (1 Août 2022)

Je la scanne et je l'envoie via mon Espace sous pdf


----------



## Nina (6 Août 2022)

Bjr j ai une question par rapport au calcul des indemnités avec les salaires bruts. Le résultats est forcément en brut mais les parents employeurs nous payent en net ? Donc il ne nous donne pas la somme brut ? MERCI


----------



## kikine (7 Août 2022)

l'indemnité de licenciement se clacule en brut et se paie en brut car pas soumise a cotisation


----------



## Nina (7 Août 2022)

merci beaucoup de votre réponse. Je me permet une autre question. Lors d'une absence on utilise le calcul de la cours de cassation qui démarre du salaire brut et fini par un montant brut. Le parent employeur nous le verse en net ou nous donne le montant brut ? merci


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (7 Août 2022)

Bonsoir

Vous mélangez absolument tout.

Oui la maman à déduits les indemnités qui ne sont pas du salaire !

Elle a bien raison.

Les salaires bruts sont :

Mensu
Hs hc
Rémunération des CP avec comparaison obligatoire 10% c'est non ça n'a jamais été possible ni avec la nouvelle ccn ni avant. Vous avez perdu de l'argent. 
Régularisation


Voilà les bruts et rien d'autre !

Que voulez-vous de plus ?


----------



## kikine (8 Août 2022)

@GénéralMétal1988 la maman a déduit les ie du salaire alors qu'à la base elles n'étaient pas comptées, donc non elle a pas raison


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (8 Août 2022)

Quel bazard.


----------

